
Scaling Twitter & Scaling Ruby on Rails (by Blaine from Twitter) - gustaf
http://www.slideshare.net/Blaine/scaling-twitter
======
schoudha
<http://www.atdot.net/yarv/>

Ruby will be 5 times faster by Christmas 2007. :)

------
zeph
does anyone know if there is/will be any video or audio to go with these
slides? The takahashi-ness of them suggests to me that there might be more in
the delivery that we aren't getting with the slides alone...

~~~
colinschlueter
There's a video here:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7846959339830379167&hl;=en](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7846959339830379167&hl=en)

------
jimbo_jr
Awesome! The twitter scaling issue has been in the news a lot lately....

------
joshwa
"erlang? (what are you doing: stabbing my eyes out with a fork)"

lol

